# Authentic West Texas Chili Recipe



## On the canal (Nov 17, 2009)

I am looking for a real West Texas chili recipe. Anybody have one?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure, Fly SW Airlines to El Paso and find a spot to make a batch.. lol


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here ya go..take your pick from the past Terlingua Champions>>> https://www.chili.org/recipes.html

Then after a few, you can tweak it to your own.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

scwine said:


> Here ya go..take your pick from the past Terlingua Champions>>> https://www.chili.org/recipes.html
> 
> Then after a few, you can tweak it to your own.


This is correct. That is some of the best part about cooking, tweaking your own recipe, besides when you tweak it you can make your own name for the chili. lol. I made a Mexican soup one time and tweaked it and called it Villa Acuna Soup, after the good ol days.
Last year and each time I made a chili was a little different.

Lets us know how it turned out.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

they have a few already made from past champs, ive got a couple im going to try http://www.mildbills.com/


----------

